# Jako by ji to snad ani nebylo hodný



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
potřebovala bych pomoc s tou větou
Věta: Když jsem jí pochválila, jenom mávla rukou. Ani nevím, jestli ji to bavilo. Někdy se tvářila tak, jako by jí to snad ani nebylo hodný.

Pokusím parafrázovat: _Když jsem jí pochválila, jenom mávla rukou. Ani nevím, jestli ji to potěšilo (Že jí pochválím). Někdy se tvářila tak, jako by pro ni moje pochvala neměla žadnou hodnotu_. Rozuměla jsem správně?

Děkuju moc


----------



## Jana337

Není mi to úplně jasné, ale myslím, že byla znuděná a otrávená, že musí marnit čas posloucháním nějakých pochval. Jako by to pro ni nebylo dost dobré.


> Někdy se tvářila tak, jako by jí *to *snad ani nebylo hodný.


Nemůže se "to" vztahovat k některé z předchozích vět (ještě před "když jsem...)?


----------



## parolearruffate

No, asi, předtím mluví se o tom jak ona psala v rubrikách časopisů... tak by to bylo, že psát v těch časopisech nebylo pro ní "hodný"? jako že nebylo důležitý, že nemělo každou cenu?


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:


> No, asi, předtím mluví se o tom jak ona psala v rubrikách časopisů... tak by to bylo, že psát v těch časopisech nebylo pro ní "hodný"? jako že nebylo důležitý, že nemělo každou cenu?


Aha, možná to brala jako podřadnou práci. Myslela si, že by si zasloužila něco lepšího (třeba psát knihy).


----------



## winpoj

Ahoj,

myslím, že teď je to celkem jasné: Ty věty "Ani nevím, jestli ji to bavilo. Někdy se tvářila tak, jako by jí to snad ani nebylo hodný" se netýkají pochval, ale té práce.

Práce ji nebavila. Psát DO časopisů jí nebylo hodno.

Příklad toho spojení z jiného soudku:
Miluji Světlanu, ale neodvážím se ji požádat o ruku - ona je tak krásná a vzdělaná. Myslím, že jí nejsem hoden. (=nejsem pro ni dost dobrý)


----------



## parolearruffate

Mh, jo, tak taky to... Nevím jestli ji to potěšilo, to se taky vztahuje k té práci, asi...
Děkuju


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo, je to určitě tak, děkuju


----------

